# FS: 20 Gallon Fish Tank Set-Up



## Hoberz

I have to go on a hiatus in this hobby, but all of these equipments and accessories would be better off used by others and in functioning fish tanks.

I'd estimate that all these equipment has been used for 2-3 years; nothing is new, unless indicated in [~]. Also, a majority of these items have been cleaned.


20 Gallon Tank [SOLD]
2 Bags of Black Gravel Substrate [$5 For Both]
Coralife - Lamp Fixture 24" (Comes With Used Lamp) [$40]
- With New [Coralife - 6,700K Compact Fluorescent Lamp - Straight Pin - 65 W] 
Ehiem - Classic Canister Filter - 2213[SOLD]
- With Media (Ehfisubstrat, 1 Fine Filter, 3 Blue Filter Pads, & [1 Carbon Pad])
- With Clear New Tubing & Used Green Tubing
Hydor - External Thermal Heater - 1/2" - 200W [$25]
Jager - Submersible Heater - 100 W [SOLD]
Rena - Air Pump 100 [SOLD]
[Spectrum Life - Community Fish Formula - 1mm Sinking Pellets 300g] [$10]
Mag Float - Medium [$10]
Seachem - Bottle of Purigen (250mL) - ½ Left [$5]
- With Seachem - The Bag

I would like to sell all of this at once for $220, OBO. I could part out... only if it's benefical.

PRICE DROP: $80 FOR ALL REMAINING ITEMS!

Please PM me if you have any questions.

Thanks


----------



## lar

Great deal!! But it looks like a 10 gallon to me. Maybe the picture makes it look smaller.


----------



## sunshine_1965

lar said:


> Great deal!! But it looks like a 10 gallon to me. Maybe the picture makes it look smaller.


Looks like a 15G to me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's a 20. I have the same tank running a 2213 also. 10 gallon is shorter than 24" and 15 gallon is 12" tall.

I'm interested in the Hydor ETH 200 w if you decide to part.


----------



## Smallermouse

interested!! PMED.


----------



## Hoberz

Hah, it is a 20 gallon tank. I said my light fixure was 24", so the tank is 24" itself, which is 20 gallons.

Anyhow guys, I wanted to see if I can get rid of this in one go, but if I can get enough people to part out with, then I'll be fine as long most of the big and main equipment goes.

I would ask everyone to please wait until more people read this thread and may be interested in different parts.


----------



## Hoberz

An holiday bump; still looking for more people to part out with. I prefer to sell it all at once, but I'll put up individual prices if necessary.


----------



## Hoberz

BUMP!

I'll be satisified in parting out if someone (or more) purchases the tank, light, and canister filter, so that the "big" items are out of the way.


----------



## Hoberz

Price Dropped For Boxing Day!


----------



## TigerOscar

is there a tank cover?


----------



## Hoberz

TigerOscar said:


> is there a tank cover?


No, never used one.


----------



## Hoberz

Aye, BUMP!


----------



## trinittee92

I'd be interested in the light if it's a good price. c:


----------



## Hoberz

It seems that I can't sell this set-up at once, so I'll be parting this out.

I will have to price the items individually (ASAP), but please PM me if you're interested in any of the items.

Thanks.


----------



## Hoberz

BUMP with an update to my original post.


----------



## phyeung

pm sent on eheim filter. Thanks.


----------



## Hoberz

Updated - BUMP!


----------



## Hoberz

I can't change my thread title, but BUMP!


----------



## Hoberz

BUMP! The items are still available.


----------



## Hoberz

BUMP! An update for lower prices.


----------



## Hoberz

The items are still available for cheap!


----------

